# Diy Co2 For 1000 Liter Tank - Want Advice



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

Where I live aquariums presupposes low-tech and DIY.

I have built an aquarium, 72”X36”X24” tall, using the eastern wall of my terrace room. The room is surrounded by the terrace. The viewing wall of the aquarium is part of the eastern wall and the aquarium is on the terrace actually. There is a 3.5 feet projection from the room’s roof which doubles as the aquariums roof. I built the walls of the aquarium on the terrace side using granite sheets, insulated them with polyutherine foam and 2” masonry. I have made the space between the roof and the aquarium into hinged glass windows in aluminum frame. I am situated right on the tropic of cancer, and so the sun pours into the aquarium top for 5hours a day and the plants start pearling.

I intend to incorporate a DIY CO2 into my aquarium and could do with all the advice I can get.

In my present system I am using a UGF with the underground cage is located in the front 1/3rd of the floor and the water is drawn by two pumps located at the rear corners bottom, and the water is ejected through perforated ½” pipes all along the rear bottom. The rear 2/3rd floor walled off from UGF by a 3” acrylic wall. My twin air pumps eject into the perforated pipe.

I intend to introduce the CO2 into the intake pipes leading from the UGF cage to the pumps and use the air pump only at night.

Is my plan feasible?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Check the other forum you posted this on. There's a recommendation there.


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

I appears that there is no negatives in my plan, so I shall go ahead on it. My first step shall be to construct a 20liter CO2 generator by the yeast methord.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

You'll be swapping out yeast and sugar water all the time. Good luck!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

This will work a lot better if you use more than one bottle of yeast/sugar/water. If each bottle will last 2 weeks, you can use two bottles and change one each week. If they last for 4 weeks, use 4 bottles and change one per week. That makes maintenance a weekly job, and it keeps the level of CO2 much more constant in the tank.


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

I read your advice Hoppycalif, thankyou.
I intend to feed the CO2 into the intake of my two UGF pumps located at the rear bottom corners. The water from these two UGF pumps is forced through perforated pipes along the rear bottom of the aquarium. The perforations are directed at various angles towards the front. 
Dont you think these perforations will distribute the CO2 rich water evenly in the aquarium?
If I make the yeast solution changes in the evenings, wont I have restored production from the next morning?
By using a large jar for the yeast production, I can have a large airtight cap which will allow me to put my hand inside the jar. If I can do that I can now place a thermostatic aquarium heater inside the jar, and also a small sponge filter to stop the yeast particles from being introduced into the distribution system and blocking the perforated pipes.
A single large jar would also simplify the insulation of the entire CO2 production jar.


----------

